# Make wood pellets from your sawdust?



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone here tried to do anything with their sawdust other than mulch it or sell it to farmers/gardeners and so on?

As I was driving to my other job, I began thinking about Wood Pellets...

Seems like there are a bunch of "do it yourself" pellet machines out there, and it also seems like a pretty natural extension of the whole system.

Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## robster68 (Jan 4, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Has anyone here tried to do anything with their sawdust other than mulch it or sell it to farmers/gardeners and so on?
> 
> As I was driving to my other job, I began thinking about Wood Pellets...
> 
> ...



I give my saw dust away in 55 gallon trash bags. I give it to people through craigslist because I live in Morrisville, NC and we have some jacked up landfill rules. I have to drive 30 minutes to dump my sawdust in a "proper landfill" because saw dust does not qualify as yard waste.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2012)

Figure out a way to press your sawdust into relatively small cubical shapes with a PTO or hydraulic system and sell it to people with wood heat... I know a bunch of folks that are buying "sawdust blocks" to heat with...


----------

